# ραμολιμέντο



## naras

Θα ήθελα να το θέσω στην ομήγυρη:
Σήμερα άκουσα - και έτσι έμαθα - τη λέξη _ραμολιμέντο_ [...''τα ραμολιμέντα των Αμερικάνων, φευ!'']
Πώς και πότε παρείσφρησε στην ελληνική, δε γνωρίζω - αυτά τα δάνεια της ιταλικής φαντάζομαι - 
και σε μια επιφανειακή έρευνα ανακάλυψα τη σύνδεση με τη λέξη ραμολί - της γαλλικής - 
και τέλος τον μάλλον απαξιωτικό χαρακτήρα της λέξης (ξεκούτης, ξεμωραμένος), έτσι είναι;


----------



## Tassos

Το δάνειο είναι σίγουρα από τα γαλλικά, καθώς στα ιταλικά δεν υπάρχει ρήμα ramollire. 
Θα έλεγα ότι έχουμε μια ιταλοποίηση μια δανεικής γαλλικής λέξης (αν και την έχω ακούσει και ως ραμολί).
Πως, που και γιατί ούτε κι εγώ γνωρίζω.
Η σημασία της είναι ακριβώς αυτό που αναφέρεις (ενημερωτικά στα ιταλικά η αντίστοιχη λέξη είναι το ελαφρώς χυδαιότερο  rincoglionito)


----------



## naras

ευχαριστώ Tassos


----------



## Acestor

Η ιταλική λέξη είναι το ουσιαστικό *rammollimento*, το οποίο σημαίνει "μαλάκυνση", όπως η μαλάκυνση κάποιου οργάνου του σώματος και ιδίως του εγκεφάλου. Με την επιρροή του γαλλικού έφτασε να πάρει την ίδια σημασία με το "ραμολί".


----------



## naras

Αυτό είναι ενδιαφέρον. κάποιος έχει ''μαλάκυνση εγκεφάλου'' και απλουστευτικά, καταλήγουμε στο ό,τι ''ξεμωράθηκε'' ή είναι ''ξεμωραμένος'' (μωρός)
ευχαριστώ πολύ και για αυτό Acestor


----------



## Tassos

Tassos said:


> Το δάνειο είναι σίγουρα από τα γαλλικά, καθώς στα ιταλικά δεν υπάρχει  ρήμα rammollire (συγγνώμη ξέχασα να τσεκάρω το διπλό mm) το ρήμα rammollire  σημαίνει μόνο "μαλακώνω" (soften) και όχι "ξεμωραίνομαι", "τα χάνω".


----------



## naras

Tassos το καταλαβαίνω και ευχαριστώ που επανέρχεσαι.
Δε θεώρησα ποτέ ό,τι το ρήμα κυριολεκτικά σημαίνει ξεμωραίνομαι. Είπαμε ότι είναι ξένο δάνειο.

Μάλλον κάτι δε σου άρεσε - ας το θέσω διαφορετικά: 
Η μαλάκυνση εγκεφάλου προκαλεί βαθμιαία απώλεια των διανοητικών ικανοτήτων και προβλήματα επικοινωνίας του ατόμου με το περιβάλλον του - έτσι επειδή δε μπορώ να αποδείξω πότε και γιατί η λέξη μαλάκυνση ταυτίστηκε με τη λέξη ξεμωραμένος*, ξεκούτης- και δη για άτομα υπέργηρα - απλά δέχτηκα ό,τι φαίνεται να υπάρχει σύνδεση της πρότυπης ιταλικής λέξης με το σημερινή χρήση της λέξης ξεμωραμένος, ξεκούτης - οι οποίες λέξεις ναι, αν λάβουμε υπόψιν το ιταλικό υπόβαθρο, ακούγονται κυνικές παρά περιπαιχτικές.

* που προανέφερα ό,τι προέρχεται από το μωρός> 


*2)* Διανοητικά καθυστερημένος:
παίδες μωρών ή δαιμονιάρων  (Ελλην. νόμ. 55423).

*3)* (Προκ. για ενέργεια)
*α)* που είναι αποτέλεσμα μωρίας:
μωρόν τούτο το έργον  (Ερμον. Χ 296)·

*β)* που δείχνει μωρία:
μωρά και άπρεπα λόγια  (Σοφιαν., Παιδαγ. 100).


----------



## naras

Συγνώμη, διόρθωση ''με *τη* σημερινή χρήση της λέξης ξεμωραμένος, ξεκούτης''


----------



## Acestor

Μα και το ραμολί / ο ραμολής από γαλλικό "μαλακώνω" (ramollir) βγαίνει. Ο _ramolli_ είναι αυτός που πάσχει από γεροντική άνοια, που έχει "μαλακώσει" ο εγκέφαλός του.


----------



## Tassos

@naras
Ενημερωτικά, δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να μη μου άρεσε σε αυτά που έγραψες εσύ, αυτό που δεν μου άρεσε ήταν σε αυτά που έγραψα _εγώ_, γι' αυτό και η διόρθωση (καταλαβαίνω ότι σε αυτά τα fora είναι καλό να είσαι σύντομος, όμως μερικές φορές αυτό μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε αναίτιες παρεξηγήσεις)


----------



## naras

Tassos, είμαστε συμπαίκτες εδώ και αυτό είναι fair play.


----------

